# joiners??



## stef2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I know you have problably heard and read posts like this a million times but me, my parter and my son are desperate to move over to portugal and start a new and better life! My partner is a qualified joiner and i was wondering if any-body knows what its like at the moment for getting a job? or even any local joinery companies i can contact? i am qualified in child care but will work as a cleaner in bars cafe's.. etc. any help would be very much appreciated!! also another query i have, in england when working you get child tax credit, working tax credit and your child benefit, i wondered if portugal have any kind of system like that in place also?

Thanks!

Stef x


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Stef,
Forget the benefits, you don't get anything unless you have paid into the system first and even then it isn't very much.
Joiners are always required but to have your hubby work full-time would be a push. When he does work, the pay will be very low, we are talking around £70 for a full days work. 
Sorry to be a killjoy but life here is not easy if you have to work for a living.
Good luck.


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Stef, I live in Spain but I have friends in Portugal who tell me that finding a job at the moment is terrible there (like Spain too). Most people tend to start their own businesses which is always a good idea if you have something that people will want. I'd try and move out here with a good amount of savings if you can.


----------



## stef2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

thankyou silvers and keidik for your advice, got some savings already and will carry on saving! How much money would you suggest i need behind me before i make the move?

stef


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Stef,
It depends on how many there are of you, where you want to live, how thrifty/extravagant you are, renting/buying etc.


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

hi i asked same kinda thing a few weeks ago but no 1 ansewered me boo hoo ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



diamantelady said:


> hi i asked same kinda thing a few weeks ago but no 1 ansewered me boo hoo ?


Hi All

It's easy to move to a country that speaks the same as we do. Work then is not to much of a problem because at least we can all talk the same. Moving to Portugal no matter how good your skills are if you can't talk to customers/ work mates things are then more difficult. All to often Uk trades people move to Portugal and want to be paid the same rates as in the UK. Also they try to charge UK prices. The cost of living is different than the UK and pay rates are in relation to the cost of living. Down in the Algarve area there are reports of Eastern European workers who are happy to work for less. The problem then is how to compete with this work attitude. If you can find work or work for yourself you need to adjust to the Portuguese work practice. 

I do wish you well but you must take into account life in Portugal is different than the UK. Don't be put of their are opportunities out there for everybody you just need to find what you can do and GO for it.

Good luck and keep the dream alive

Peterfc 666? a super hero ?????

like i normally use xtra ?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

diamantelady said:


> hi i asked same kinda thing a few weeks ago but no 1 ansewered me boo hoo ?


Hi,
If you send me a pm with your questions, I will do my best to answer them for you.
James


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

well here goes we are a family of 4 ,2 boys 10,15 we would like to carry on as here and be self sufficent we grow a lot of our own veg and keep poultry we love to hunt,fish and for leisure cycle ,we dont do pubs or eat out in resturants so dont see that as a way of live my kids dont play out in the street and we keep ourselfs to ourselfs really but we are usually out not at home, i have distant relitaves who own property in algarve, lisbon,ereicera,we have been quite a good way thru portugal although the `sunny blackpool` aspect of the algarve really made us ashamed to be british but i suppose every country has to endure waves of entheuastic young holiday makers im being polite,any way we dont speak portuguese but are learning, we as a couple dont have any profesional qualifacations ive worked in either resturants,pubs ,petrol stations and now work in a chain of supermarkets so not a lot to offer really, my hubby is into cycles as he works for a exclusive cycle shop anything from sports cycle to off road and retro hes strips, restores,builds cycles, if we sell our house ,we would never come back so its all or nothing we would have enough to buy a ruin with land and have enough funds for a while to be going on with,we have been looking around tomar and all surrounding area`s we have a 32ft motor home which would be there if it all dont work out, we arnt star struck thinking we will be rolling in it just simply want a better quality of life money would come into play of course it would as it wont last for ever we have considered buying into an eco village but what if they are all shall we say diffrent to our beliefs it would be awful any way think thats the jist of it any help would be gratefully appriciated ta


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

diamantelady said:


> well here goes we are a family of 4 ,2 boys 10,15 we would like to carry on as here and be self sufficent we grow a lot of our own veg and keep poultry we love to hunt,fish and for leisure cycle ,we dont do pubs or eat out in resturants so dont see that as a way of live my kids dont play out in the street and we keep ourselfs to ourselfs really but we are usually out not at home, i have distant relitaves who own property in algarve, lisbon,ereicera,we have been quite a good way thru portugal although the `sunny blackpool` aspect of the algarve really made us ashamed to be british but i suppose every country has to endure waves of entheuastic young holiday makers im being polite,any way we dont speak portuguese but are learning, we as a couple dont have any profesional qualifacations ive worked in either resturants,pubs ,petrol stations and now work in a chain of supermarkets so not a lot to offer really, my hubby is into cycles as he works for a exclusive cycle shop anything from sports cycle to off road and retro hes strips, restores,builds cycles, if we sell our house ,we would never come back so its all or nothing we would have enough to buy a ruin with land and have enough funds for a while to be going on with,we have been looking around tomar and all surrounding area`s we have a 32ft motor home which would be there if it all dont work out, we arnt star struck thinking we will be rolling in it just simply want a better quality of life money would come into play of course it would as it wont last for ever we have considered buying into an eco village but what if they are all shall we say diffrent to our beliefs it would be awful any way think thats the jist of it any help would be gratefully appriciated ta


Hi diamantelady

Finding property in Portugal in not a problem but first the cost of rebuilding a ruin could be more than you may think. Their are lots of properties that would suit your needs but need work to bring up to your standard. The secret is to find a Legal estate agents. It's so easy to be ripped of proceed with care.

Their is a section at the top of this Forum by one of the many legal estate agents. I have posted a link to the page.

I have posted a picture of my house 2 bed cottage with a loft to convert into a master and en-suite. With some land 40,000 euro their are bargains to be found. I was lucky apart from one window to repair this house only needs painting and a new kitchen. It took me Two years and about 18 trips to Central Portugal and the GOIS region before i found my dream home. Like you it's a move for life and on my own. 

You say your OH is into bikes then find the right place and look at providing biking holidays. Just an idea.

So all the best of luck and keep asking question that's what i did.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use xtra 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Someone is going to make you an offer for that house that you cannot refuse Peter.
:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Someone is going to make you an offer for that house that you cannot refuse Peter.
> :eyebrows:


Hi Mr Blueskies

To much work went into finding this little piece of Heavan. So it's not for sale not in this life time.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally us xtra


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

your home is beautiful we own an ex council property probably worth 100k the loan on it is only 28k and we have the motor home we also looked at already self sufficent plots with motor homes on but they were 35-40k guess we need to find out best area for cycling there was a post from a bloke in cascais interested in forming a cycling gang? which part of portugal is your home in?


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

just realised were your home is,not far from arngil were we are looking


----------

